# Potassium Permaganate



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone used Potassium Permaganate to disinfect their plants? If so;

a) Where did you get it?

b) How much did you use?

c) What were your results?

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I got mine from my chemistry teacher but you can try calling up a pharmacy to see if they'll get it for you... or you can try a user named raglanroad on pricenetwork.

I just took 15 grams and put it into a stock solution of water in a 2L pop bottle and shook it until it was mixed... then I just pour it into the tank until it gets a medium purple colour and wait for 3 hours. After the 3 hours I add H2O2 to neutralize the KMNO4.

The results = clean tank, clean plants, no parasites, no snails.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, that's awesome! I did a search before posting but got nothing in return (otherwise I wouldn't have posted).


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a thread that had pictures of me dosing PP and the correct colour the water should be but the pictures don't show up anymore.

The link is still there though if you would like to read through it.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=224&highlight=permanganate


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

I've used PP before, I bought it off some guy from Pricenetwork. Look up the user name raglanroad on PN. From what I remember, he sold them for 7$ 1/2 lbs, which is a lot more than you will actually use.

I used enough powder until the water turned dark pink but not purple. Then you dip the plants for 20 - 30 minutes, i think. You may need to google that. 

I can't really comment on the result because I dont know whether there was bacteria and parasites on the plant in the first place, but I do know MTS and a couple amano shrimps survived the dipped (just to be eaten by my cichlids afterwards). 


I advise you use gloves and prepare the solution away from any items you dont want stained permanently (i.e. bathroom silicone). It will react to your skin causing a weird tingling sensation and brown spots. 

I you like I can give you some of mine for free. I don't plan on buying anymore plants any time soon.

I've heard people use this on fish, can anyone comment on that?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It should have killed all snails and invertebrates, it probably didn't because your solution wasn't strong enough.

If you only let it turn pink, it will not work as well and might lead to any bacteria/parasites developing resistance to it. It is always better to dose a bit more than a bit less in my opinion... it won't instantly kill any fish and if you see them gasping for air or breathing too rapid then just add some H2O2 or some dechlorinator.

But yeah, wear some gloves as it will stain your fingers purple/brown for a little bit.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

KMnO4 is also used as a disinfectant for open wounds in some survival kits. So you may be able to pick some up at a pharmacy or army surplus store.

If you want to try something cool place a small pile of it on a metal plate and drop a few ml of antifreeze on it. Stand back and wait. LOL


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The glycerine in the antifreeze reacts exothermically with the PP, causing a fire, right? Cool beans!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, KMnO4 is a strong oxidizing agent. Hot enough to break glass. It is a common method used by survivalists to get a fire going without matches. BTW, if you do decide to try this out do it outside because the smoke is pretty intense.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I wasn't actually going to use this chemical on our established plants/tanks but rather any new plants we acquired. I didn't even know you could use it on established tanks!

It seems that *all* the plants we've purchased have had snails on them and now we're getting overwhelmed! I'm sure we have every freshwater aquarium snail known to man kind. 

Clown loaches are out of the question b/c they are known to eat freshwater shrimp and we enjoy them far too much to allow them to become food.

Tonight we're going to try the romaine lettuce trick, please wish us luck!

Has anyone researched the use of peroxide in freshwater tanks? I read a small amount this afternoon but I'm not convinced there's any real benefit.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

As in hydrogen peroxide?

There would be no reason to use it unless you're using it as an anti-fungal for hatching eggs or for neutralizing the PP.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope, I read that it could be used to get rid of algae!? I'll see if I can find the link...

Ah, here it is: http://fish.bakerweb.biz/peroxide.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In my experience, H2O2 (I've tried 3%, though I have a stronger 35% bottle that I haven't tried yet...) works well to destroy black brush algae. It goes from the normal black colour to this weird red colour after application of the peroxide.

The best way to apply it is to dose the hydrogen peroxide directly onto the affected areas while doing a partial water change. You'll probably want to turn off the filter so to minimize the amount of current so that the peroxide stays in the same place for a longer period of time.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

You can get PP from Randall Clarke at Clarke Ponds in Scarborough. His place is located on Warden just south of Eglington.
Joe


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha,

For cleaning new plants, just add some salt to some tap water and let the plants sit in it for a half hour. Give them a good shake before pulling them out, then rinse them off.

Never had any stupid pond snails that way!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks Chris! I know plants don't like salt but perhaps for a short time it would be okay.

BTW, the lettuce trick didn't work at all, there were NO snails on the lettuce! Looks like we're going to have a squishing fest this weekend. 

I actually considered tearing the tank apart and starting over if it weren't for the plants doing so well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have a specific measurement per gallon of salt to tell you, but I usually make it pretty mild and I find the snails are much more sensitive to it than the plants.

Certain snails are a blessing in a planted tank though. Nerite's, obviously, are great, but Malaysian Trumpet snails are awesome. They stir up the gravel constantly and prevent anerobic layers and compaction of your gravel/laterite/whatever.

The majority of snails really aren't that bad and if you find they are multiplying like crazy, it is probably due to overfeeding.

If you want to try killing them "in" the tank, you can try using hydrogen peroxide (try a 3% solution). Remove your fishies/shrimpies, turn everything off, then add a ml per every liter and wait about 5 or 6 hours. After that, do a large water change (50% if you can), turn everything back on then add in your friends again. It should kill off most, if not all, the snails.

If you want to avoid removing all your bioload, you can try using half the dosage, but doing it 2 or 3 days. I'd be careful though, much safer with no fish/shrimp in the tank.

You can also try adding dwarf puffers as they will eat snails as well.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We have too many inhabitants to do what you've recommended. Approximately 50, the majority being tetras, endler's and shrimp -- in a 90 gallon tank. The largest fish we have are pepper corys, one female which is about 2" and 2 smaller males. It would be easier to rip out all the plants.

It's the common little pond snail that is getting out of hand.

Would puffers be irritated by all the fast swimmers and activity?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think so, but they can be kind of aggressive when they get a bit older...or so I have read.

I've never kept dwarf puffers before. They are kinda cute though


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I had 2 puffers many, many moons ago but they were the only inhabitants. I think they may have been figure 8, can't remember!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

They'll eat the shrimps


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Super, they're out of the question. Clown Loaches were also recommended but I read that they can reach 16" and also eat freshwater shrimp. I guess any fish that eats snails also eats shrimp huh?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah I would think its safe to assume that 

Clown loaches can get to 16" but I highly doubt they will ever get that large in our tanks... maybe 8" but that's still a really big clown loach.


----------



## Immy (Nov 7, 2007)

*How about yoyo loaches?*

Hey Tabatha,

I've had a snail infestation in my tank previously and I got a about four yoyo loaches which took care of the problem in a matter of a couple of days. I had 4 amano shrimp at the time as well which are left unharmed to this day. The only problem I faced was a hole lot of laterite in the water column since the loaches dug up the gravel to get to some of the snails....and a following algae bloom. But, if you have flourite or eco-com in your tank, then that shouldn't be a problem. Hope this helps


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Immy, I'll do a little research on Yoyos, I don't know much about them. We have Eco-complete w/ planted hairgrass which the Corys love to uproot 

Edit: Although our tank could hold a Yoyo, they grow to 6" and we prefer to keep small fish no larger than say 4" at most. What about the Dwarf Loach, does it eat snails???


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What I think you can do is go with a group of clown loaches to cut down on the snails. I don't recommend dwarf puffers as I have a pair myself. They do an amazing job to the point that I have to breed snails seperately to supply them as part of their diet. Only problem is, most DPs can be really aggressive towards other fish despite their size. Mine on the other hand, mind their own business in a community tank. I suppose it's because it's quite heavily planted. They will occasionally snack on a red cherry shrimp but that's pretty rare. I've never seen them harm any of my amanos. If they're well fed with snails they'll usually leave the shrimp alone. 

Like I was saying, by the time your clown loaches get 4"+ I'm sure you can find someone responsible to take care of them. They always seem to be in high demand.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi gucci17, I already had a conversation regarding Clown Loaches, not getting them but thanks for the input


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Super, they're out of the question. Clown Loaches were also recommended but I read that they can reach 16" and also eat freshwater shrimp. I guess any fish that eats snails also eats shrimp huh?


Ah...pardon my ignorance 

Hmmm...I really have no more suggestions. Guess it's time for some more research.


----------

